# Best leave-in conditioner for fine, color treated hair?



## SheltieMom (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone have any suggestions for a great leave-in conditioner for fine, color-treated (foil highlights) hair? I've been using Kiehls 133 conditioner and it works GREAT, but wondered if there is something better out there. I've tried Sebastian Potion #9 and its ok. I can't use anything too heavy or with too much dimethicone in it, as it'll weigh my hair down.

M


----------



## Annia (Aug 29, 2006)

I like Purology (sp?) they have great products and they've come out with the latest nano technology products.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 29, 2006)

I love HealthySexyHair's Soy tri-wheat leave in spray




Not too heavy... and works great!


----------



## liltweekstar (Aug 29, 2006)

i use jonathon leave in gloss creme... it's REALLY lightweight.


----------



## Maja (Aug 29, 2006)

You might also want to check these threads:

What leave-in...

Looking for leave-in....

Leave-in conditioner


----------



## Marisol (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love HealthySexyHair's Soy tri-wheat leave in spray



Not too heavy... and works great! Ditto!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2006)

I ditto Janelle &amp; Marisol! HSH Cult Member here! LMAO! j/k!


----------

